

Who is behind Dart? - tosh
https://www.blossom.co/blog/who-is-behind-dart

======
autoreleasepool
"When you look at Ruby you will find Matz and DHH".

This is wrong. Matz (and only Matz) is the one you will find. DHH wrote a web
framework with Ruby, but he hasn't contributed to Ruby at all. Ruby existed 10
years before Rails came into fruition.

~~~
coldtea
> _Ruby existed 10 years before Rails came into fruition._

And had 1/10th the popularity it had after Rails.

~~~
autoreleasepool
That's true, but it's irrelevant to the point. Listing DHH as one of the
"creators" of Ruby, like this article does, needlessly spreads misinformation.
Frankly, it's not fair to Matz and the Ruby dev team to list DHH as a creator
of the language. DHH invented a web framework that greatly popularized the
language, true, but Ruby was single-handedly created by Matz.

BTW, not everyone who uses Ruby uses Rails. Ruby is a general purpose
programming language that is used by many people for solving many different
problems.

------
tosh
The list of people I covered is just the tip of the iceberg that makes Dart
(not even talking about the broader community!).

It's always fascinating to learn about the people behind a technology as well
as who the early adopers are whether that's Dart or Clojure or Elixir.

You have this set of people who create something new and this set of people
who want to and can adopt it. It's fascinating.

~~~
seoko
tosh, I have become more and more interested in Dart recently and was
wondering where you use it in the company?

I have read Quire's ([http://www.quire.io](http://www.quire.io)) article on
using Dart to develop their application and it seemed very positive. I just
wondered about your experience.

~~~
tosh
Right now we use Dart for the desktop browser optimized version of Blossom and
for a bunch of command line/build tools to manage things like building,
testing, release tagging and deployment.

We're super happy with the language and platform. DartPad
([https://dartpad.dartlang.org/](https://dartpad.dartlang.org/)) is a great
way to get a feeling for the tool support of Dart (semantic autocompletion,
helpful warnings etc).

I'll write more about Dart and how we use it at Blossom
([https://www.blossom.co](https://www.blossom.co)) going forward.

------
amarokaz
This is a great article! very excited to what we will see at Dart Developer
Summit 2015

------
kasperset
Dart has a very talented team but they have not filled its potential yet if
one is judging by popularity and perception.

~~~
tosh
It's still early days for Dart. Go was started in 2007, Python in 1991, Ruby
in 1995. It takes some time for a platform and ecosystem to become
established.

~~~
harryjo
Go was an evolution of a language developed years earlier, but with a new name
because it was different enough or because the inventor got a new
employer/copyright-holder

~~~
cpeterso
> a language developed years earlier

Are you referring to Limbo?

------
zura
Dart is nice. I wish Dart and Golang teams had more intersection...

------
mariusmg
Dart is never take off as long as is competing with TypeScript.

